
ISS HD Earth Viewing Experiment - sndean
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/iss-hdev-payload
======
JetSetWilly
Why does every space camera/high altitude camera seem to have a massive
fisheye effect? Is it deliberate deception to make you think "woo look at the
curvature of the Earth" \- when it isn't?

~~~
silvio
If the camera had a fisheye lens, it would distort the parts of the craft that
are in its field of view, but those appear without fisheye distortion.

Unless I'm missing something else, the curvature you see is likely due to the
spherical nature of planets.

~~~
silvio
They just switched cameras, and this one doesn't show parts of the craft, so
my comment above won't make much sense, but the curvature I see with this
camera is similar to the one I saw with the other camera which shows parts of
the craft.

------
tga
If you enjoy this, I recommend
[http://www.radioiss.com](http://www.radioiss.com). It adds a human dimension
to the image.

~~~
blancotech
Thanks for sharing. This site is good too
[http://spacedashboard.com/](http://spacedashboard.com/)

